# Was für ein tretlager brauche ich??BMX



## Heavyangel57 (12. August 2016)

hey habe einen felt bike bmx rahmen gekauft und brauche auch dementsprechend die Lager dafür ich hab aber keine Ahnung was für ein tretlager ich brauche..mid bb,spanish bb,US bb,Euro bb??


----------



## Endurowanderer (13. August 2016)

Wie geil, da hänge ich mich gleich mal mit dran, denn ich habe ebenfalls einen Felt Cruiser gekauft und das Innenlager existiert schlichtweg nicht mehr (die Gewinde im Rahmen haben aber überlebt  )

Passt dieses Ding hier, damit ich einfach ein paar "normale" MTB-Kurbeln dranschrauben und losfahren kann?
Interessiert sicher auch den TO?!

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/truvativ-innenlager-giga-pipe-bmx/225245.html

Edith meint ich solle erwähnen, dass der Felt Cruiser auch ein BMX-Innenlager und eine einteilige Kurbel hat, ab Werk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2016)

BMX Lager unterscheiden sich erstmal ob es eingepresste Lager sind z.B. mid BB, die unterscheiden sich dann im Durchmesser der Lager und der Kurbelachse, oder eingeschraubte Lagerschalen Euro BB sind, entsprechen den "normalen" BSA Innenlagern für MTB. Bei BSA muss das Innenlager zur Aufnahme der Kurbel passen: Vierkant, Octalink, Shimano Hollotech II, diverse Truvativ Arten GXP etc...

BMX Innenlager https://www.kunstform.org/de/antrieb-co-tretlager-c-1_100_40


----------



## Heavyangel57 (14. August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort  hab mittlerweile raus bekommen was für eins ich brauche... US-BB mit 51,4 mm


----------



## Endurowanderer (16. August 2016)

Uff, was kann ich denn jetzt unternehmen um herauszufinden, ob das von mir verlinkte Teil passt oder was ich benötige, um mein Felt Speedway 05 wieder fahrbereit zu machen?
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/truvativ-innenlager-giga-pipe-bmx/225245.html
Es sind auf jeden Fall Gewinde im Tretlagerrohr und irgendwo habe ich "BMX Kurbel mit gestecktem Innenlager" gelesen 

Ich würde gern auf etwas anderes, "massenkopatibleres" als eine klassische und schwere BMX-Kurbel zurückgreifen...


----------



## Heavyangel57 (16. August 2016)

Am besten ma den Durchmesser abmessen und Google fragen was für ein Lager du brauchst... oder du wendest dich an dem bikeshop deines Vertrauens, so wirds vllt bissl teurer aber hast auf jedenfall das passende Teil p.s. Wenn du zum bikeshop gehst nimm den Rahmen am besten mit 
Mfg Marcel


----------



## RISE (23. August 2016)

Wenn ein Gewinde vorhanden ist, dann ist es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit entwder ein XX- EuroBB -Adapter oder ein Euro BB, sprich ein normales BSA Tretlager. Mir ist kein anderer Tretlagerstandard am BMX bekannt, der sonst noch Gewinde verwenden würde. Zumal Felt ein großer Hersteller ist, da werden die wohl kaum irgendeinen exotischen Standard haben. Das verlinkte von Truvativ sollte also passen. Es gab mal eins von S&M, das hatte außenliegende, große Lager. Das wirds aber wohl nicht mehr zu kaufen geben und ist auch nur mit herkömmlichen BMX-Kurbeln kompatibel, hat aber nach damaligem Standard für Euro BB recht lange gehalten.


----------



## Endurowanderer (8. September 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht, wie ich auf die Idee gekommen bin, aber es sind KEINE Gewinde im Tretlagerrohr, sondern die Lagerschalen der ehemals offenen Lager sind in das Rohr hinein gepresst und können -so ein Kollege von mir- mit etwas Aufwand und Umsicht von der jeweils anderen Seite herausgetrieben werden...

Was würde dann passen?
Welches Lager kann ich einbauen das nicht sackschwer ist und wo vorzugsweise eine Welle im ISIS-Standart dran ist?


----------



## Heavyangel57 (8. September 2016)

Naya wenn es doch eingepresst wird dann ist die frage was für ein außendurchmesser du hast. meines wissen nach gibt es das mid bb das ca 41mm Durchmesser hat und das US bb das glaube ich ca 51mm hat und dementsprechend kannst du dich dann informieren


----------



## Endurowanderer (8. September 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank, dann messe ich das morgen im Keller mal aus!


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2016)

Da passt weder ein modernes MTB Innenlager noch ein 20 Jahre altes mit Isis Kurbelaufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (8. September 2016)

Heutzutage gibt es an eingepressten Mid-BB oder Spanisch-BB, US-BB ist (ausser an _ganz_ billigen Raedern) inzwischen ausgestorben.

Mid-BB hat (wie schon gesagt) gut 41mm Durchmesser, Spanisch hat 37mm.

Ein Felt wird aber wohl Mid-BB haben.


----------



## Endurowanderer (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe jetzt einmal die Lagerschalen ausgemessen, die im Gehäuse stecken und die minimal kleiner als der Gehäuseaußendurchmesser sind.

Sind ca. 55mm. Also dürfte der Gehäuseinnendurchmesser bei ca. 50mm bzw. knapp darüber(?) liegen.

Man sagte mir, mit einem Holz durch die Schale gesteckt, könnte ich die gegenüberliegende heraustreiben (dann könnte ich den Gehäuseinnendurchmesser exakt ermitteln); das habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.




R.C. schrieb:


> Heutzutage gibt es an eingepressten Mid-BB oder Spanisch-BB, US-BB ist (ausser an _ganz_ billigen Raedern) inzwischen ausgestorben.
> 
> Mid-BB hat (wie schon gesagt) gut 41mm Durchmesser, Spanisch hat 37mm.
> 
> Ein Felt wird aber wohl Mid-BB haben.


----------



## R.C. (28. Oktober 2016)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Sind ca. 55mm. Also dürfte der Gehäuseinnendurchmesser bei ca. 50mm bzw. knapp darüber(?) liegen.



Dann ist's US-BB, das hat 51mm.


----------



## Endurowanderer (6. November 2016)

Vielen Dank! (Y)



R.C. schrieb:


> Dann ist's US-BB, das hat 51mm.


----------



## Endurowanderer (8. November 2016)

Wo hast'n Du Ersatz bekommmen und was hast Du jetzt für eine Welle und Kurbeln drauf? 



Heavyangel57 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort  hab mittlerweile raus bekommen was für eins ich brauche... US-BB mit 51,4 mm


----------



## Heavyangel57 (9. November 2016)

Künstlern.org deutscher bmx Teile Händler hat massig Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurowanderer (9. November 2016)




----------



## Heavyangel57 (9. November 2016)

tschuldigung kunstform.org Drecks autokorrektur


----------



## Endurowanderer (27. November 2016)

Ich hab' sie ausgeschaltet; erhalte "nur" Vorschläge 

Vielen Dank!


----------

